
High performance PHP framework - tortilla
http://phalconphp.com/
======
hardwaresofton
This looks really awesome. I did not see a comparison on the front webpage to
Yii...Does everyone think that project is dead?

also, is anyone actively using it?

------
chrismeller
It's fast because it's written in C, which means you have to load it as a PHP
extension (which means compiling PHP again on *nix).

Comparing its speed to other frameworks just seems... pointless. They're
completely different animals.

